# CA quick turbo, big power



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

so, the CA18DET i brought over from japan is at the machine shop getting cleaned up, honed, new bearings and rings, and all reciprocating parts balanced

for it i have a set of HKS cams (intake 256/8.5 , exhaust 256/8.53) and adjustable cam gears are in the very near future |(probably HKS as well)
and an APEXi PowerFC

now, as of right now, i have a GTIr T28, equal length manifold, divided chamber dump pipe, 2.5-2.75 in downpipe, with flex section, then 2.75in test pipe, and an hks cat back that is 2.75 at the flange to 3 in right after the flange (80mm)

with an APEXi big front mount, and a blitz BOV and greddy profec

now, after reading alot, ive discovered that my T28 , while quick, isnt good for over 15psi. (which i hadnt even tried)

i want to push about 25 psi, shooting for right around 370 hp/ft-lb to start

ive been talking to boost boy some about this, and teh T3/T04E looks pretty good, but 'not really street, but if you get me on the highway watchout'
(paraphrased)

my goal ... 25 PSI, around 370 hp (and torque to match) with good spool by 3500, and full power all the way thru 8000 rpm 

what do i need to do this 


also, if you have a CA with bigger turbo, please post all the specs (ARs and whatnot) on your setup and turbo)


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

I would begin and end my search with the T3/T04E. Probably a 50 trim with a .63/.48 exhaust housing Stage 3 wheel. It's about the best cheap turbo for your goals. The other would probably be a GT30 or GT32 ball bearing.

It has the smallest of the backhousings which would potentially have the best chance of spooling early on your CA.

^I'm running this on my KA24E, but I have a considerable amount more of displacement.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Any pics??


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Of whose...my KA, or his CA18DET?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm a personal fan of ball bearing GT turbos, screw t3/t4's. Old technology. Cheap, yes. nearly as good as GT turbos? heck no.

GT2871R or GT3071R would be two very good choices.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

The GT2871 in a .64 isn't too bad. I've driven the .86 and it's too laggy to try and run on a CA18DET. 

I just really don't like the T2 backhousing that those run. That's why I like the GT30 series turbos.


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

chimmike said:


> I'm a personal fan of ball bearing GT turbos, screw t3/t4's. Old technology. Cheap, yes. nearly as good as GT turbos? heck no.
> 
> GT2871R or GT3071R would be two very good choices.



theoreticaly will the GT3071R have the quick spool i need? i found a GT3076R on ebay, it just says 'quick spool' it says this one is good for 500 whp, so it should be able to produce enough boost to get me where im going, but how quick will it be at full boost?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the 3076R has a larger turbine housing and will be slightly laggier than the 3071 if i remember correctly.

either way, for bigger power you're going to be more laggy than the classic t28


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Not sure about you bt the GT28RS with a .86 exhaust housing (same as 2871) makes 7 PSI by about 3000 on my GA16. I would imagine the 2871 would be just as linear on the CA18.....


----------

